# The One Writer that Supports 'Shard (not local)



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

i found this on another Magic board. It's a great read... even better because it is the one article i've seen where the writer is defending the move of shard... he's not agreeing with the way Otis handled the situation, but instead he's explaining the logic behind the move. i think he says it just as i see it. 



> Defending The Magic
> Hey, Otis Smith. How? Why? What? You just signed Rashard Lewis to a franchise player contract when everyone knows he is definitely NOT a franchise player. You just turned your best transaction - getting Darko from the Pistons - in to NOTHING by letting the big man walk.
> 
> That being said, the signing of Lewis has convinced Dwight Howard to stay on and sign an extension. The best young big man in the world will be part of your core until 2013. Young Thunder is the franchise player, not Lewis. So, how do you sign a #2 guy for max money?
> ...


Link


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Good article, though that still leaves the question of the rest of the roster. When Battie is not only your second best bigman, but almost your only bigman outside of Howard, you have problems!

Still, Orlando should develop into a solid team with Dwight.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Somehow the Lakers will get Howard....thats what we do


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

different_13 said:


> Good article, though that still leaves the question of the rest of the roster. When Battie is not only your second best bigman, but almost your only bigman outside of Howard, you have problems!
> 
> Still, Orlando should develop into a solid team with Dwight.


yea...

IMO that is the MOST important task that needs to be handled by Otis before training camp begins... HE MUST bring in a big man after letting Darko walk... We were thin last year even with Darko, but now it is extremely important that we improve the depth at the 4/5 or else we could be in BIG BIG trouble (no pun intended).


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

how terrible of an idea would it be to get drew gooden back in exchange for turk? cleveland needs a shooter in the worse possible way. gooden is a 10/10 guy. but he's a bad team player. 

i for one am still banking on turk for pryzbilla. 

atlanta still has a bunch of somewhat young solid pfs/fake centers - sheldon williams, zaza, horford, wright. reunite williams and jj?


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Before hawksfan can even hound you down, I'll tell you orlando has nothing Atlanta would want (that they could get, anyway)

The Przybilia rumours we've discussed pretty in depth - I gathered the general view was that Turk was better, and Priz an injury prone crappy player, who happens to block/rebound like a *****?

You could probably do better. Now, get Jack in that deal as well, then i'm for it.

DaRizzle, aside from Cap and Shaq, when was the last time the Lakers enticed a great bigman away?
Admittedly, when the names being dropped are Kareem and Shaq, you don't really need to say anything else..

Gooden's good production wise, but as you mentioned, his intangibles (such as his hair) are just awful.
Now, getting Varejao... But then that isn't quite as easy.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

I think any player would be disgruntled if they were drafted ahead of Amare Stoudamire and called a failure because of it, played out of position by his team, then traded midway through his rookie season, put up a double double against the best defensive team in the league in his first playoff series, then watch the GM sign an old overrated player (Juwan Howard) who plays the same position he does. Thats not even counting the whole having Doc Rivers as a coach thing. I would have been pretty upset too if I were Gooden. He's still a solid player and would be a good fit on the front line with Shard and Dwight.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Turkoglu for Jack and Przybilla would be a good deal for both clubs. One of those deals that makes sense for everyone involved so of course, it'll never happen


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

different_13 said:


> Before hawksfan can even hound you down, I'll tell you orlando has nothing Atlanta would want (that they could get, anyway)
> 
> The Przybilia rumours we've discussed pretty in depth - I gathered the general view was that Turk was better, and Priz an injury prone crappy player, who happens to block/rebound like a *****?
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA:lol: 

knowing otis, i doubt he pulls a deal like jack and pryz for turk... i'm sure that portland knows how desperate we are for a big, i dont see us getting a good deal like that.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

different_13 said:


> *Before hawksfan can even hound you down, I'll tell you orlando has nothing Atlanta would want (that they could get, anyway)*
> 
> The Przybilia rumours we've discussed pretty in depth - I gathered the general view was that Turk was better, and Priz an injury prone crappy player, who happens to block/rebound like a *****?
> 
> ...


Whoa now.. you *want* Shelden Williams? He's yours. TAKE 'EM!


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Drew Gooden is a freakin' headcase. We don't want him.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Whoa now.. you *want* Shelden Williams? He's yours. TAKE 'EM!



Hold on, hold on..
I'm speaking hypothetically.

What would Billy Knight really want in return from the Magic, that both teams can agree on?
I think the fact that Shelden was picked 5th hampers the trade talks..
Plus, i'm still waiting on Marvin Williams to be traded :biggrin: so I think Shelden gets more playing time.
After all, he didn't look bad in summer league.. (outplayed Horford, didn't he? :biggrin: )

I know, 's summer league, i'm just kidding.

But back on topic - what could Orlando posibly give? You have more point guards than you know what to do with, you don't need Turkoglu, and the Magic only have 3 bigmen signed atm I think, two of whom are Howard and Battie (and I think they both get kept)
I don't see the Magic giving up a first rounder when they could be netting a good guard next year (I think next year's draft is one where someone like Isiah, who excells at evaluating talent, could make a killing... doh, ignore the Magic in that case)
And is a bunch of second rounders really gonna do it? I'd never accept seconds for a lottery player, even if he is a (relative) bust. Especially when my previous success in the draft is not only non-existant, it's negative! (Vasquez...)


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

The way Shelden's been playing in SL, we should give him another year. he's actually a solid player, he's just put down alot, cause he was taken 5th. While randy Foye who we were *SUPPOSED* to choose according to some, is looking like D Wade, in Minnesota.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> The way Shelden's been playing in SL, we should give him another year. he's actually a solid player, he's just put down alot, cause he was taken 5th. While randy Foye who we were *SUPPOSED* to choose according to some, is looking like D Wade, in Minnesota.


Randy Foye is looking like D-Wade? :whofarted


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

hobojoe said:


> Randy Foye is looking like D-Wade? :whofarted



I was being sarcastic, before the draft last year, many people were hyping him up, and comparing him to D Wade.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I was being sarcastic, before the draft last year, many people were hyping him up, and comparing him to D Wade.


Foye's been a bust so far, but I don't think that excuses taking Shelden Williams at #5.


----------

